# router table



## Gary Stewart (Dec 8, 2007)

Through Home Depot gift cards I now own a Ridgid R2930 router and want to purchase a router table. Any ideas on which to buy? Thankyou!


----------



## Fourleftpaws (Feb 12, 2007)

Gary - although you can purchase many different router tables - I think one of the most satisfying things about wood working - is to build your own. If I can build one that functions very well - (may not be the best looking one) anyone can build a router table. Mine is simple but very efficient and I literately do not have any chips or dust at all. There are about a 100 plans out there for building one. Try it - you will be please with what you come up with. I attached two photo of what I have - Plus the Oak Ridge table is pretty simple but functions very well for the router boys.


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

4leftpaws:

How did you get such a nice fit with the router plate inserts? By doing what that person did on the thread you sent me?

thanks

sb


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI SB

Just a butt in ,,the key is using a PATTERN bit..sometimes the templates are not the right size...then just use the 4 sticks way to lay out for the plate 



=========


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Fourleftpaws said:


> Gary - although you can purchase many different router tables - I think one of the most satisfying things about wood working - is to build your own. If I can build one that functions very well - (may not be the best looking one) anyone can build a router table. Mine is simple but very efficient and I literately do not have any chips or dust at all. There are about a 100 plans out there for building one. Try it - you will be please with what you come up with. I attached two photo of what I have - Plus the Oak Ridge table is pretty simple but functions very well for the router boys.
> 
> Hey FLP, that router bench looks great! I don't remember you posting that one. Very nice and looks like you can put about any jig on it. What did you make the box joints with?
> 
> Corey


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

I agree with FLP, Gary. I made a somewhat less beautiful router table for my workmate. I just clamp it on top of that and it works great. I've used it lots and every time I use it, it just reminds me of how great these guys on this forum are in encouraging novices to be a bit daring and try things they might not otherwise try. I'm betting if I can make a functional device work for me, then so can you.

Why don't you give it a try, there are plenty of people with great advice on this forum that will help you with anything you need, short of building it for you.

KarateEd......


----------



## Fourleftpaws (Feb 12, 2007)

How did you get such a nice fit with the router plate inserts? By doing what that person did on the thread you sent me?

Pretty close - I used four pieces of MDF and routed out the ledge with a pattern bit. Also I added two layers of tape around the edge of the MDF - this made the pattern just a tinny bit smaller, which worked out great.

What did you make the box joints with?

OR's spacer fence for the box joints. Also just got the second table and insert done - the reason for not posting before..

I still think making your own router table is very satisfying - just like making your first work bench.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Fourleftpaws said:


> What did you make the box joints with?
> 
> OR's spacer fence for the box joints. Also just got the second table and insert done - the reason for not posting before..
> 
> I still think making your own router table is very satisfying - just like making your first work bench.


Excellent job there FLP,

Corey


----------

